# I think I have a pregnant platy



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

I have kept fish for 11months now and know alot about diseases but nothing about breeding. Recently, I noticed one of my platy was uncommonly fat. I looked on the enternet and I think it may be pregnant.

It has a faint gravid spot, is slower than usuasal but the male keeps following her. From that do you think that she is pregnant? What shall I do about the male?


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

Is anyone gonna answer????? I need help here!!!!!!!!


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

I have just put her in the breeding trap because she was hiding and looks like a box! I think this is a good sign? The male is trying to find a way in and they look to be kissing through the glass! When she was in the tank with them she looked annoyed when he bugged her and now they are trying to get back together! Werid life for them I suppose!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Probably a sign that she is pregnant. Just wait and see what happens


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

Like i say, i have never had babies before and hope that they survive! Have you got any tips about it? I need to learn if she is gonna have some every 3-4 months!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Gravid. The term is "gravid". 

Fish do not get pregnant, they get gravid. 

If I were you I would just plant a bunch of tall plants, and get some ground cover plants (java moss, etc). Then there will be nothing you need to do. The babies will hide in the plants until they get large enough to not be eaten. You will probably get a few every month if you have a good ratio of male to females.


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry, I told you I didn't know much about 'gravid' fish. She hasn't had any fry yet, I checked earlier and when she does what should I feed he fry and her? :fish:


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

If you are sure she is about to release the fry, then watch her carefully. Many mother fish will eat the fry. They are more likely to survive if you can give the fry hiding places. 

Try to get to the store and get some powdered food for the fry. Their mouths are not big enough to eat the flakes.

Your female will likely be gravid many times if there are males in the tank. Livebearer fish are very prolific.


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

I have put a floating plant in the breeding trap with her - is it normal for her to be pooing alot in there?

I am going tmz to get some powdered food!

I am sure that she is pregnent and the fry are due any day now! She follows all the 'criteria' of what fish do just before giving birth!

Is it true they can give up to a 100 fry? Obviously not 1st time though!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

She will probably release 20 of them, and maybe 3 to 8 will survive.


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ok, what shall I feed them?


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

Whoops! Told the fish man and he said she wasn't pregnant she just had a werid spot! I did buy two gravid guppys and one of them is very gravid!


----------

